# husquarna 455 at lowes help



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

ich00 said:


> I was at my local Lowes earlier and found a husqvarna 455 rancher chainsaw marked "as is" on the tag, but still listed the retail price of 399.99. I didn't have time to wait for a manager to find out what they could take off the price, but was able to take a look at the saw. It looked as though it may have been used, the bar had some scuffing, there was no blade included, and smelled like gas, although the tank was empty. Does anyone have a suggestion on what I should try and haggle this down to? I'm sure that Lowes has a standard markdown policy or at least a guide, but since it was clearly used I'm not sure whattto try and get it at. I appreciate any help.


Ever watch *Pawn Stars* ? That old man and I are the same age and somewhat alike*.* Both of us are grumpy. :laughing:

Start at 50 percent and work your way up to 52 percent if necessary *"and not a dime more".*


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have owned several Husqvarna chain saws over the years. I have noticed a distinct deterioration of quality in the last five years, particularly in the "non-professional" models. I had issues like the threads in the aluminum head stripped where the spark plug was inserted. Broken bolts on the top of the saw. Leaky gas tank. These were not issues with saws I owned ten or 15 years ago, but came up with my more recently purchased saws. So I gave away my last Husqvarna, and purchased a Stihl. I am not at home, and don't remember the model, but it was about a 65 cc saw, halfway between the homeowner model and the professional model, and it has been very good to me. Last year I cut up 9 cords of wood, some of the logs were large (32 inch diameter hardwood), and the saw handled it very well. I would consider purchasing something other than a Husqvarna, unless you get the professional model, which I understand are still OK.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Amazon *Customer Reviews:*

21 @ 5 Stars
11 @ *1 star*


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a Husvarna Electric chainsaw model 316E made in Norway. It even has a inertia brake on it. Real nice saw! Mine that is. Half the reviewers loved it and the other half had the saw die after a couple hrs of use. A local husqvarna repair shop had a dead 316E with a bad electronic switch. Seems like their saws are hit or miss. Thank god I got a good one.


----------



## midwestcoast (Jul 1, 2011)

I have that saw, and depending on your needs/price range it's not bad. I heat with wood & the 455 is a back-up for me, but it's a good choice for say 1-4 cords a year. 

A bit heavy for the power. Not totally bullet-proof like a pro level Husqvarna or Stihl, but generally way more reliable than cheaper saws like poulan, homelite, the 2XX series Husqvarnas...
Check out tons of these saws "refurbished" on Ebay
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...t=0&_odkw=455+rancher+reconditioned&_osacat=0
Will give you an idea for pricing (subtracting $50-100 for lack of a bar & chain & the As Is designation)
If you can't or don't want to tinker with a small engine I'd say walk away from anything As Is. 

If you end-up buying new I'd actually recomend a Stihl 290/291 as a more reliable choice.

The low end Husky's have dropped greatly in quality IMO. Their pro saws (nothing you can buy at Lowes) are still excellent. The 455 is somewhere in the middle.


----------



## BShow (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm not so much interested in the saw itself, but the answer to the OP's question about haggling on the price of "as-is" items in Lowes and Home Depot is useful information.


----------

